# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Gjenealogjia e familjes sime

## SHKOZA

Kam qene i  interesuar shume te dije per gjnealogjine e familjes sime. Te ju them te drejten jo vetem per te ditur me shume per origjinen time dhe te paret e mi, mirepo jam munduar dhe po mundohem ti konfirmoj shume gojdhana te njerezve te moshuar te cilet jo rastesisht i kane percjelle brez pas brezi  per origjinen e shume banoreve te Kosoves.  Per kete kam pyetur shume te moshuar dhe kam hulumtuar neper shume libra. Me ne fund kam krijuar nje ide  gati te qarte rreth origjines se te pareve te mij. Nuk do te thote se mund ta konfirmoj qind per qind por ne baze te hulumtimeve te mia deri me tani kam arritur ta krijoj zingjirin gjenealogjik dhe lisin (pemen) familjare e cila me eshte dukur shume interesante dhe e cila perfshin nje periudhe kohore peseqindvjeqare . 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## GL_Branch

a po bon hajgare a?

----------


## Kreksi

> a po bon hajgare a?


a mundesi, ne prizren turqit kane lene shume teftere(arkiva) mirepo Shkoza i ruan per veti apo ku eshte loja e kesaj gjenealogjie ?
Ne Paris eshte i vetmi pasardhes i familjes Kastrioti i cili mund te thuhet eshte edhe i vetmi qe ka nje "dege gjenealogjike" te saket e  te dokumentuar kurse per ne disa te tjere as qe do ta dijmi kurre se  cili ishte i pari i familjes sime para 150 vite e lere me 500 vite !

te uroj pune te mbar i nderuari Shkoza, shpresoj se edhe ne antaret e kesaj teme do kemi rastin qe ta shofim me sy kete "drurin gjenialogjike" te familjes tuaj.

----------


## SHKOZA

Kerkoj falje qe e kam nderprere shkrimin tim dhe jame vonuar ne  vazhdimin e kesaj teme.  Nderprerja e  energjise elektrike dhe e prishja e kompjuterit ma kane nderprere vazhdimin e temes. Nuk eshte se e kam filluar kete teme per shaka , por do te mundohem te ju prezantoj  ate qe kam mesuar rreth nje familje tipike shqiptare nga Kosova siq eshte e imja dhe qe mendoj se mund te jete nje menyre shume e peraferte e krijimit te shume vendbanimeve te reja neper tere Kosven.
       Per te pas sa me te qarte rrjedhen e brezave dhe me duhet te prezantoj  gojedhenat dhe mbamendjet e pleqeve te fshatit dhe te fshatrave per rreth . per menyren se si dhe nga kush u formua  fshati Shkoze .
Une kam lindur dhe jetoj ne Prizren, mirepo familja ime ka ardhur nga Shkoza e Malisheves ( ish fshati Millanoviq), para me shume se 35 vjeteve. Fshati Shkoze i komunes se Malisheves shtrihet ne treven etnografike te  Llapushes ne mes te maleve me te njejtin emer te cilat e ndajne treven e Llapushes me treven e Anadrinit. Te gjithe pleqet e fshatit , mirepo edhe te fshatrave per rreth , te cilet kane lidhje fisnore ose miqesije me fshatin Shkoze, e japin te njejtin version per origjinen e te pareve te ketij fshati. Banoret e fshatit Shkoze jane te gjithe te fisit Bytyq. Sipas ketyre thuhet se fshati Shkoze eshte formuar nga dy familje kryesore. Se pari ne kete fshat ishte vendosur nje familje mirditore nga Fandi me emrin Llesh. Pas tij ndoshta ne nje periudhe shume te shkurter kohore ne fshatin Shkoze ka  ardhur familja e dyte dhe me kryesorja , prej se ciles kane origjinen te gjitha lagjet e tjera te fshatit . Kryefamiljari i familjes se dyte ishte  Mehmet Alia i cili kishte ardhur nga fshati Viliq i Bytyqit te Tropojes, i larguar nga hasmeria , pasi kishte rene ne gjak me nje familje te nje fisi. Sipas gojdhanave te pleqeve ai ka ardhur me gjashte djem dhe nje nip te vetin nga fshati i lartecekur dhe se pari eshte vendosur ne fshatin Nishor te Llapushes ( Komuna e Suharekes ). Ai ka qendruar nje kohe te shkurter tek familja e Ymer Plakut,  te cilin e kishte djale axhe ose te afert te barkut ( Ymer plaku ishte i pari i disa lagjeve te fshatit Nishor dhe Kosterc edhe ky kohe me pare i ardhur nga fshati Vlad i Bytyqit). Mirepo edhe vete familja e Ymer Plakut ishte ne gjak dhe per te mos e ngarkuar edhe me teper kete familje dhe per te mos i  pasur  dy fise (  gjaqe ne shpine) , Mehmet Alia kerkon qe te largohet dhe Ymer Plaku e drejton te shkoj ne fshatin Shkoze. Mehemet Alia me djemte dhe nipin se pari kishin menduar te vendosen prane nje burimi ne fund te fshatit Shkoze , qe sot quhet vrelle, pasi qe u kishte pelqyer vendi , kishte uje te mjaftueshme dhe si lugine qe ishte krisma e pushkes jehonte shume. Mirepo kur shkon ne krye te fshatit te sotem tek kroji dhe e provon ujin i cili eshte shume me i mire dhe me i shendetshem , vendos qe te ndertoj shtepine ne ate pjese edhe pse eshte shume pjese me shkembore. Thuhet se brenda nates ata kane ndertuar nje kasolle me lisat e prer per rreth ne oborrin e xhamise se vjeter , ku edhe sot e kesaj dite vendi quhet trojet e Mehmet Alise . Me vone pasi jane ndere djemte  , trojet e para i kane leshuar vakef dhe e kane ndertuar ne kete vend xhamine dhe mejtepin e fshatit qe deri ne luften e fundit ka qendruar ne kembe. 
Te nesermen ne mengjes kur shkojne tek kroji takohen me mirditorin ( kryefamiljarin Lleshin ) dhe ai  u tregon se edhe ai ishte i vendosur jo shume large nga kroji, Mehmet Alia e pyet se qfare fisi kishte ai . Lleshi u thote po ju qfare fisi jeni ? Mehmeti i pergjigjet se ne jemi Bytyq, Lleshi ndoshta edhe i frikesuar pasi keta ishin shume ose ka dashur qe te behen bashke ose edhe e ka thene te verteten , u thote  atyre se edhe une jam Bytyq me fis. Ateher Mehmet Alia i thote se qenkemi shoke te fisit dhe vendosin te vellazerohen. Pas kesaj shume shpejte familja e Lleshit islamizohet dhe dy familjet behen  nje. Sot e kesaj dite pasardhesit e Lleshit , qe jane nje lagje e vogel qe quhet lagja e Lleshajve ,   jane  te barabarte dhe hisetare te plote me te gjitha lagjet e fshatit , te cilat jane dal nga djemte e Mehmet Alise. Dihet mire se edhe nipi i Mehmet Alise , qe nuk dihet sakte a ishte djale i vellaut, djale i djlait ose i qikes, ka lene trashegimtare dhe nje lagje e vogel qe quhen Selim Abazet jane pasardhes te tij. Kam arritur te mesoj emrat edhe te tre djemeve te Mehmet Alise : djali i madhe quhej Iber ose Ibrahim ( pasardhe te tij jane lagjja Xhuklaj ), djali i dy ishte Ethemi i cili qysh i ri kishte shkuar ne Stamboll dhe atje kishte mesuar zejen e mjekesise popullore dhe pasardhesit e tij sot e kesaj dite quhen lagjeja e Mjekeve. Tek familja e tyre jane sheruar shume luftetar dhe prijes te Kosoves , nder t'a edhe vete Isa Boletini ne vitin 1910 . Djali i trete ose i katert per kete nuk jam i sigurte ishte Selim Qorri ( quhej qorr sepse e kishte humbur nje sy ). Pasardhes te tij sot jane Lagja Qorraj dhe nenlagjeja Dauteve , qe njekohesishte duhet te jete edhe lagjeja me e madhe e fshatit bashke me lagjen e Mjekeve. Selim Qorri eshte edhe nje tete gjyshi i im. Nje djal i Mehmeti ose dy mendohet se jane shperngulur ne fshatin Semetishte , ku nje lagje e ketij fshati jane pasardhesit e tyre. Vet Mulla Brahimi i cili permendet ne Kengen ,, Q' po perzihet Perzereni ", ishte pinjoll i  njerit prej tyre.

Siq  po e shihni deri ketu  tek Mehmet Aliu nuk e kam pasur shume te veshtire te arrij . Tani po i pershkruaj brezat me rradhe duke filluar nga vetja e duke  shkuar nga e kaluara :
Shkoza i Muratit,            ( Shkoza i lindur ne Prizren - 1974 )
Murati i Avdirrahmanit,   ( Murati i lindur ne Shkoze  - 1943 )
 Avdirrahmani i Bilallit,    ( Avdirrahmani i lindur ne Shkoze me 1896 )
Billai i Zeqirit,                  ( Shkoze -  Llapushe )
Zeqiri i Hazirit,                ( Shkoze -  Llapushe )
Haziri i Mustafes,            ( Shkoze - Llapushe )
Mustafa i Selimit,            ( Shkoze - Llapushe )
Selimi i Mehmetit;           ( Viliq  - Bytyq - Tropoje)
Mehmeti i Alise;              ( Viliq - Bytyq - Tropoje )
Vazhdon

----------


## SHKOZA

Tani do te ndalem tek shkaqet qe me kane bere te besoj se kjo gojedhene eshte shume e vertete : 
1. Te gjithe pleqet e fshatit e thone te njejtin version sa i perket origjines se tyre;
2. Poashtu edhe te gjithe pleqet e fshatrave perreth, qe kane pasur lidhje fisnore ose miqesore me banoret e fshatit Shkoze e thone te njejtin version;
3. Lidhja e gjakut  dhe lidhja fisnore tek shqipatret e veriut e sidomos tek shqiptaret e Kosoves ka qene diqka e shenjet dhe edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ka nje shqiptare te Kosoves i cili nuk e dine se nga pjestare i cilit fis eshte ;
4. Pleqet tane kane treguar se deri vone kane shkuar ne dasma dhe vdekje ne Viliq dhe ata ne Shkoze, bile thuhet se nje familje e barkut tone eshte diku ne rretrhine e Mitrovices dhe shpeshe ata te Viliqit dhe ata te Mitrovices vinin ne Shkoze  ( vete stergjyshi im tregojne se ka shkuar shpeshe ne trojet e te pareve ne Viliq ) ;
5. Ne librin e Selami Pulahes ,,AUTOKTONIA E SHQIPTAREVE SIPAS  TEFTEREVE OSMANE TE SHEK XV,XVI DHE XVII ", ne tefteret e shek . XVII , permendet fshati  Shkoze  ( Millanoviq ), si fshat i Nahijes se Hoqes por i pabanuar.
6. Banoret e fshatit Viliq , perkatesishte lagjaj Sahit UKaj e kane ende ne mbamendje se njeri djal i Alise me familje ishte shperngulur ne Kosove ( ne rrethine e Rahovecit ). 

     Me pate mbetur vetem ta vertetoja,  se a e ruajne ne mbamendje  emrin e Mehmet Alise edhe banoret e fshatit Viliq te Bytyqit . Ne librin ,, TROPOJA NEPER BREZA " te autorit tropojan me mbiemer Malaj ( emri per momentin nuk po me kujtohet) , i cili pas nje pune kerkimore shume te gjate  , kishte shkuar fshat me fshat neper fshatrat e Tropojes dhe  kishte marre te gjitha gojedhenat per origjinen e banoreve te Tropojes ( fiseve te Tropojes ). Ne librin e tij ai perveq shume gojedhenave ka ndertuar edhe pemet e familjeve te q'do fshati te Tropojes dhe  ne pemen  familjare e fshatit Viliq permendet Mehmet Alia i cili sipas te dhenave te banoreve te Viliqit ishte djali i madh i Alise dhe ishte larguar  ne rajonin e Rahovecit , ose Podrimes ( ne Kosove ) . Sipas numrimit te brezave , kjo do te kete mundur te ndodhe para 240 ose 270 vjeteve nese nuk eshte harruar ndonje brez. Kjo ma ka larguar komplet dyshimin per vertetesine e kesaj gojedhene. 
       Gjithashtu ne ate liber pershkruhet gjere e gjate edhe formimi i fiseve te Tropojes e ne kuader te tyre edhe te fisit Bytyq, ku pershkruhenm brezat deri tek te paret e Bytyqit. I gjithe fisi Bytyq sipas tregimit te pleqeve jane pasardhes te dy djemeve te Leke Shkrrelit. Leke Shkrreli edhe ne gojedhenat e pleqeve te fisit Shkrrel permendet si kryefamiljar i ardhur diku nga Mali i Zi , ose Bosnja, diku ne mesin e shekullin XV . Poashtu edhe Shkrrelasit thojne se jane te nje gjaku me fisin Bytyq.  Ai me gjse i ka pasur 8 djeme , kater prej tyre kane ngelur ne Shkrrel te Malesise se Shkodres, prej te cileve eshte krijuar fisi Shkrrel, kurse tre jane larguar ne drejtim te verilindjes. Dy djemte Bibe Leka dhe Kral Leka ( diku permendet edhe si Kara Leka ) , jane vendosur ne vendin ,, RASADZA " , te fshatit Pac te Bytyqit, kurse nje tjeter thuhet se ka shkuar ne drejtim te Prizrenit , per te cilin nuk dihet me teper. Ka mundesi qe Biba dhe Krali, ndoshta te mos jene djemte e plakut Leke Shkrreli , por te ndonje pasardhesi te tij te mevonshem. Nje gje eshte e qarte se zona e tropojes , se paku nga gojedhenat e pleqeve u popullua diku rreth shek. XVI dhe ate se pari nga fisi Gash dhe Thaq, kurse pas kalimit te tyre ne Kosove , venmdin e tyre e zune fisi Krasniqe dhe Bytyq. Bibe Leka ishte vellau i madh , kurse Kral Leka ( nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe ky te jete quajtur edhe  Karl , por ne gojen e popullit te ndryshoj theksimi) ishte vellau i vogel.  Kur rritet familja dhe ndahen Biba sipas zakonit  si vellau me i madhe ndane , kurse Krali si vellau i vogel zgjedhe. Bibes i bije te marre pjesen lindore te prroit te Bytyqit , kurse Kralit pjesa perendimore. Nga keta dy pinjoll krijohen te gjitha fshatrat e Bytyqit. Fshati Pac, Zherke , nje pjkese e fshatit Kepenek dhe Zogaj jane pasardhes te Bibes. Kurse banoret e fshatit Viliq, Vlad, Qorraj, nje pjese e fshatit Kepenek dhe Zogaj jane pasardhes te Kralit .
      Tani une mund te vazhdoje te ju rrefeje brezat prej Mehmet Alise ,  Mehmeti ishte ndoshta djali i madh i Alise , Aliu ishte islamizuar ( ne femijeri ishte quajtur Pal dhe kur islamizohet  e merr emrin Ali ). Duhet te mos harrojme se viset e Pultit ishin timare te Sulltani Mehmet Alise ne ate kohe dhe ndoshta edhe vete emrimi i djalit te tij Mehmet ka qne nje gje e qellimshme. Pra tash po vazhdoj ti numeroj brezat nga Mehmeti :
Mehmeti i Alise ( Palit ); - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
Pali i Markut ;                - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
Marku i Vates                - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
Vata i Vilit                      - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje ( Ndoshta edhe vete emri i fshatit Viliq vjen nga emri i tij ).
Vili i Kralit                      - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
Krali i Lekes                  -  Shkrrel -  Malesi e Shkodres; 
Leka i Shkrrelit              - Mal i Zi ( nese me te vertet babi i tij quhej Shkrrel ose Shkrrel ishte ndonje emer vendbanimi ose fisi ) .
    Ne fund po i pershkruaj edhe nje here brezat nga vetja e deri tek Leke Shkrreli ashtu si i mbajne mende pleqet tane dha ata te Viliqit :
1. Shkoza i Muratit, ( Shkoza i lindur ne Prizren - 1974 );
2. Murati i Avdirrahmanit, ( Murati i lindur ne Shkoze - 1943 );
3. Avdirrahmani i Bilallit, ( Avdirrahmani i lindur ne Shkoze me 1896 );
4. Billai i Zeqirit, ( Shkoze - Llapushe );
5. Zeqiri i Hazirit, ( Shkoze - Llapushe );
6. Haziri i Mustafes, ( Shkoze - Llapushe );
7. Mustafa i Selimit, ( Shkoze - Llapushe );
8. Selimi i Mehmetit; ( Viliq - Bytyq - Tropoje);
9. Mehmeti i Alise; ( Viliq - Bytyq - Tropoje );
10. Aliu (Pali ) i Markut ; - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
11. Marku i Vates           - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
12. Vata i Vilit                 - Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje ( Ndoshta edhe vete emri i fshatit Viliq vjen nga emri i tij ).
13.Vili i Kralit                   -  Viliq - Bytyq - Tropje;
15.Krali i Lekes               -  Shkrrel -  Malesi e Shkodres; 
16.Leka i Shkrrelit           - Mal i Zi ;

Duke ju kerkuar falje per sqarimet e gjata , te cilat me duken se ishin  te 
nevojshme per te ju dhene nje ide sa me te qarte per kete teme,  duke pritur qe te me ndihmoni rreth ndonje burimi shtese i cili do ta konfirmonte ose do ta hidhte poshte kete version , si dhe duke e ditur se ky version i krijimit te ndoshta shumices se vendbanimeve te vonshme te Kosoves do te ngjall diskutime dhe ndoshta edhe polemika , mbeteni te pershndetur nga une.
SHKOZA PRIZREN

----------


## alibaba

Punë të mirë paske ba.

Kjo puna Shkrelit del interesant, se edhe Shkreli asht fis sikurse Bytyçi. Ndodh që të parët tu janë Shkrel që kanë gjetur strehim tek fisi i Bytyçit. Menim i jem.

----------


## SHKOZA

Bazuar ne ato qe thone vete banoret e Bytyqit del se vete Bibe Leka dhe Kral Leka jane te vetmit para ardhes te gjithe fisit Bytyq dhe jane djemte e Leke Shkrrelit. Duke u bazuar ne kete version mendoj se te paret e mi , jane te njetit me te paret e te gjithe Bytyqeve te vertet, perveq atyre qe i jane bashkuar  ketij fisi , me vone dhe te cilet e kane humbur indentitetin e fisit te vete. Se paku ky version mund te qendroj deri sa te mos gjej edh ndonje fakt tjeter bindes. Shkrreli eshte fis, pajtohem me ty por duhet patur parasysh se formimi i fiseve Shkrrel dhe Bytyq ka mund te ndodhe paralelishte edhe pse e kane nje paraardhes te perbashket , sikurse qe thuhet edhe per fiset Hot, Palabardh, Kastrat e Kelmende qe jane te te njejtit paraardhes por qe kane evoluar ne shume fise me vone. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe  me shtyne te dyshoj ne mendimin qe e keni dhene .

----------


## alibaba

Pra këto fise qenkan të një rrënje.

Për emrin Bytyç gjithëmonë kam pasur mendim se ka prejardhje ilire.

Emri ilir Bato është trashëguar tek shqiptarët si Batusha ose Batuça, Me emrin Batuça edhe sot quhet një lumë që rrejdh mespërmes teritorit të Bytyçit. Kjo më shtyn të mendoj se emri Bytyç rrjedh nga emri Batuça më saktësisht nga emri ilir Bato.

----------


## SHKOZA

Sdi qka te them , eshte mendim interesant ky qe thua , por rreth origjines se emrit Bytyq nuk dije shume gjera . Pleqte e thrrasin edhe  Ptyq, serbet Bitiq, pra ndoshta  duhet te shikohen edhe mundesi te tjera me te aferta . Kjo mund te jete shume afer edhe me versionet e emrave te disa fiseve tjera te veriut si Krasa per Krasniqen, Gavrillo ose Gavri per Gashin, Oti per Hotin, se paku keshtu eshte njeri prej versioneve.  Megjithekete kisha dashur nga ju ose nga dikush qe dine me teper per origjinen e fiseve shq

----------


## SHKOZA

shqiptare , te jepni opinionin  tuaj  se sa e vertet mund te jete versioni qe e kam prezantuar dhe mundesishte , a mund te mbeshtetet kjo  edhe me ndonje fakt nga arkivat .

----------


## Kreksi

te pergezoj per punene    e  rrjedhshme qe keni paraqitur ne kete kerkim.

Mjerishte qe mungojne datat te cilat ma merr mendja se mund  te perpiloni nje gjenealogji bindese edhe per  te tjeret e kete mund ta gjeni duke iu drejtuar teftereve te vjetra turke por edhe duke u munduar qe te gjeni deshmi shtese permes gurve te varreve ku nganjehere ne kohe te turqise kan lene edhe data sipas kalendarit islam, kuptohet.

Mirepo do ju kisha kshilluar qe t'ju drejtohesh edhe familses Vata dhe Biba(nga rrjedhe edhe Sali Berisha) qe t'iu shkruani nje leeter kesaj familjes Vata dhe Shkreli qe jane me duket ne boston(usa) me siguri se do mbledhesh njohuri edhe me shumë...

Mirepo edhe nje gjë; 

Ne disa raste trgimet popullore rrethe periardhjes se tyre eshte e teprueme dhe jo aqe e saket, pse ?
Sepse njerzit atehere ishine te pashkolluar dhe pozita gjeografike  deh reliefi i territorit te kosoves ka ndikuar qe  njerzit nuke kane patur komunikim me gjere se 30 kilometra rrethe tyre dhe per kete nuke ka patur se si te vertetohet se nga cili vend ajo familje ka periardhjen dhe ne keto rrethana shpeshehere familjet qe migronin edhe mbrenda territorit te kosoves shtonin levdratat e tyre me fjalet; "une kam rranjet nga shqiprija" me qellim qe te shesi trimerin ne ate fshate se kjo familje eshte e forte dhe ishte kjo si nje parull  propagandistike qe t'iu tregoje tjerve qe mos te irritojne kete familje se perndryshe do iu ngelen dhembet ...nga trimerija.
kuptohet se pa kurrfare komunikimi e pa kurrfare faktesh njerzit pere rrethe edhe iu kane besuar fjalve te tila keshtuqe keto parulla i gjene edhe sot ne mbare kosoven sepse ne fshatra jeta eshte diçka tjeter se per te ngulur nje i huaj  i ardhur nga kushedi cili fshate tjeter eshte dashur te tregohej edhe me fjale kercnuese perndryshe veshtire do e kishte te ngulte vend  ne kete fshate te ri.

Desha te thoja me kete postim se ne keto hulumtime qe bka bere Shkoza nuke ka shume vertetesi, mbasi nuke ka as nje shkrim e as nje dat por i tere ky hulumtim eshte bere vetem nga tradita ojore qe as une nuke e hudhi poshte kete menyre te  zbulimeve te gjenealogjise  te 15 brezave qe rroke perafersishte nje periudh prej me se  350 vitesh, veshtire qe te grumbullohen fakte sepse memoria nuke mund te mbaje me shume se 5 apo 6 breza ne mend e lere me 15 breza. Ky eshte mendimi imi por mos me keqekuptoni  se ndoshta ka mundesi por ende nuke kam ndegjuar se  mund te mbahet mend djal pas djali nje periudh aqe e gjate e nese eshte kjo e vertete atehere une vetem se ju pergezoj per kete hulumtim.

Gati se harrova te shtoja edhe diçka shume interesante, 
Para disa vitesh kam njohur nje djalosh shqiptar nga treva e maqedonise(tetoves apo gostivarit s'me kujtohet) i cili me pate thene se eshte duke bere hulumtime per te parin e familjes se tij me origjine nga Shkodra, me shkurte, origjinen e familjes Suma.
Ne disa shkrime  qe ai kishte gjetur qysh nga koha e pushtimit serbe  te kohes se Dushanit, i pari i kesaj familje pra Suma permendet ne keto regjistra kishtare.
E vertea eshte se Dhimiter Suma permendet si  nje kryengrites edhe ne kohen e Bizantit menjehere ne keto kohra te veshtira pra qe si shembull ky çuni bazohet ne shkrime qe jane deshmi e rralle deh sot ai  shkon tek  brezi gjenealogjike deri ne shekullin e XIV -të qe eshte bukur  shume nje kohe e gjate.
Nuke e di tani se sa ka shkuar ne keto zbulime se kam humbur kontaktin me te  ka me se 9 vite, mjerishte...

shendet

----------


## alibaba

Së pari për atë që thu, ti Kreksi, m'ë duket një ndjenjë inferioriteti e atyre që mundohen të hiqen si vendës. Dihen mjaft mirë sipas fiseve ata që janë vendës dhe ata që janë të ardhur. Nuk është aspak e tepruar. Kelmend, Shkrel, Shalë, Shosh, Hot, Kastrat, Grudë, Kuç, Triesh, Kojë, Krasniqe, Bytyç, Berishë, etj janë që të gjithë të ardhur nga Malësia. Nuk është aspak e vërtetë që kanë thënë se jemi nga Shqipëria për t'u hequr si të fortë.

Sa i përket shpërnguljes në një vend tjetër ajo nuk është bërë në këtë mënyrë si thu ti. Njerëzit zakonisht kanë shkuar dikund ku ka banorë të fisit të tyre. Psh një Kelmendas ka zënë një troll të pabanuar dhe ka ndërtuar shtëpi, dhe pas 100 viteve një kelmendas tjetër ka ardhur pikërisht këtu sepse e ka ndjerë veten më të sigurtë tek kushërinjtë e fisit. Nuk ka pasur nevojë ta kërcënojë askënd. Secila familje ka kërkuar njerëzit e gjakut të saj, dhe pranë tyre është vendosur.

Gjenealogjitë askush nuk ak të drejtë tëi hudhë poshtë si të pavërteta. Është e vetmja mënyrë për të zbuluar rrënjët tona familjare secili veç e veç. Çka thonë historianët është problem i tyre, se ata kërkojnë gjenealogji me shkrim nga pleqtë që nuk kanë pasur shkollë.
Për mua gjenealogjitë familjare jo vetëm se janë të vërteta por ajnë edhe të shenjta, e si të tilla nuk duhet të harrohen kurrë. Ne jemi i vetmi popull që i kemi përcjellë kaq mirë brezat tona me emër e mbiemër gjenratë pas gjenerate.

----------


## Kreksi

Nuke e ndjeva vehten inferiore por e thash  ate qe vete e kam ndegjuar dhe si te pa shkolluar qe  ne ishim njezve iu shkonte mendja se ne te gjithe e kemi periardhjen nga shqipria mbasi flasim shqip, kete e kane then njerzit pa patur kurrfare lidhje ne politike as diplomaci vetem se me hamendje iu dukej logjike. ketu tregohej naiviteti popullor.
Mundet te shtrohet edhe pytja tjeter; po keta Bytyqet e shkrelet  e krasniqet nga cili vend paskan ardhur ne ato malesi ?
Tek e fundit keta malsor te zbritur ne kosove kane qene pakice e vogel te cilet mes veti nuke kane martuar por eshte dashur te lidhin martesa mbrenda kosoves pra me vendaset...keshtuqe prap se prap nuke e shof se dalim inferior si mendon ti alibaba se ne gjakun e kesaj familjes shkoza rrjedh gjysma autoktoni dardane, me shkurte 32 kromozone  nga malsija e 32  nga rrafshi i dukagjinit  qe krijojne nje familje me dy  dege per ate  ne Gjenaologjie kerkohen rrjedhat e meshkujve dhe te femrave se nuke mund te lidhet nje gjenealogji e vetme duke u bazuar vetem nga nje mbiemer  qe mban nje familje pa u  mbeshtete edhe nga origjina e nenes se atyre femijve.

Desha te shtoja se edhe une mundem te kerkoje origjinen time  diku afer Dibres  mbase, ku ta di se mos une rrjedhi nga familja Kaçorri, nejse me i mire ky emer se sa "maçorr"...

----------


## alibaba

> Gjenaologjie kerkohen rrjedhat e meshkujve dhe te femrave se nuke mund te lidhet nje gjenealogji e vetme duke u bazuar vetem nga nje mbiemer qe mban nje familje pa u mbeshtete edhe nga origjina e nenes se atyre femijve.


Gjenealogjia është disa llojesh. Gjenealogjinë që ne e kemi ruajtur është patriarkale. Vetëm nga ana e babait. Fis nga nana nuk ka, nuk ekziston. Fise matriarkale te na nuk ka, kështuqë nuk janë ruajtur as gjenealogjitë nga nana me përjashtim deri në 7 brez aq sa e caktonte kanuni.

Bile osht për me kesh me do tipa që thonë jam 50% krasniq e 50% shkrel. Në fis nuk ka përqindje, o i takon një fisi o nuk i takon. Fisi e ka zanafillën tek një stërgjysh mashkull, pastaj djemtë e tij, nipat stërnipat e kështu me radhë sikur të shikohet fisi me përqindje siç pretendon ti, atëherë dalim mishmash. Por fisi nuk shikohet me përqindje por me prejardhje nga babai.

Me përqindje shikohet vetëm raca.




> Nuke e ndjeva vehten inferiore por e thash ate qe vete e kam ndegjuar dhe si te pa shkolluar qe ne ishim njezve iu shkonte mendja se ne te gjithe e kemi periardhjen nga shqipria mbasi flasim shqip, kete e kane then njerzit pa patur kurrfare lidhje ne politike as diplomaci vetem se me hamendje iu dukej logjike. ketu tregohej naiviteti popullor.


Nuk ka asnjë arsye e vetme që stërgjyshërit tanë të kenë gënjyer poër prejardhjen e tyre. Madje kur shikon se si tregojnë vendet ku kanë qenë, ku janë ndalur për i cop herë, etj nuk ka të bëjë kjo me mburrje e çka thu ti. 

Kot mundohesh, nga Shqipëria jemi shumica.

----------


## SHKOZA

Ju falenderoj per kontributin qe po jepni rreth kesaj teme te cilen e kam hapur , pasi kam menduar shume se a duhet hapur apo jo. Kreks une ju kam sqaruar gjeresishte menyren se si kam arritur te keto fakte . Ju thashe se deri tek i pari i Shkozes nuk e kam pasur te veshtire te vije sepse ruhet ende mire kujtimi per te dhe djemte e tij. Bile ka edhe shume tregime te cilat poashtu per mendimin tim jane  shume bindese se si ai me djemte e tij i ka marre ne kontroll pronat e ketij fshati. Mirepo ne kete shkrim nuk po i jap . Pra nuk ka asnje version tjeter deri tek Mehmet Alia , te gjithe e thone te njejten gje.  Nga Mehmeti e deri tek Leke Shkrreli e thone banoret e Bytyqit  dhe kjo periudhe kohore duhet te jete se paku 400-450 vjeqare . 
Eshte e  vertet se nuk kam mundur te kerkoj neper arkiva , ose teftere turq,  te cilet do te permendnin emrin e tij dhe te djemeve te tij , per shkak se nuk jam profesionist i kesaj fushe por vetem nje pasionant i historise. Mirepo jam i bindur se nese kane mbete kund teftere te  regjistrimit te popullsise se ketij fshati per kete periudhe , keta emra do te jene aty dhe nuk ka kurrfare arsye qe te mos besojme se jane . 
         Ne dyshimet  qe e shtroni ju se njerezit e pashkolluar nuk kane mundur te mbajne mend paraardhesit brez pas brezi , sidomos pas brezit 5 dhe 6 dhe se ata duke u munduar te paraqiten si me te forte , kane thene se ne jemi nga Shqiperia ose nga ky fis edhe ketu une kam mendim tjeter. Se pari gati qdo shqiptare i Kosoves eshte interaesant e dine  mire se cilit fis i takon dhe lidhjet fisnore ne trevat e veriut dhe sidomos ne Kosove , kane pasur nje rendesi te pazevendesueshme dhe per kete jane percjelle goje me goje dhe jane respektuar deri ne ditet tona. Mund te ju them lirisht se deri ne vitet e nentedhjeta e ne shume raste edhe deri ne ditet tona edhe pse ka nje rritje kaq te madhe te popullesise martesat brenda fisit kane qene te ndaluara ose  se paku nuk jane pare  edhe sot nuk shihen me sy te mire.  Mund te jene mbi 300 000 banore qe thone se jane Bytyq ne Kosove dhe deri vone  ne shume vende  rurale edhe sot e kesaj dite thirren kusherinje dhe nuk lidhin martesa. Fshati Shkoze p.sh jo qe nuk martohen mes vete por as me shume fshatra me te cilat kane origjine te perbashket si Krevaseria, Nishori, Semetishti , Kasterci e shume e shume fshatra tjera. Kjo ka qene edhe nje sakrifice ne te kaluaren sepse sidomos ne fshatrat malore martesa e meshkujve ka qene shume problematike.  Pastaj ne rastet kur ka pasur hasmeri  ne fshat , pajtimin e kane bere pleqet e fisit qe kane ardhe nga Bytyqi dhe fshatrat e Kosves te te njejtit fis. Thuhet se kur kane luftuar banoret e fshatit Shkoze me Hoqen e Madhe dhe me Rahovecin per kufije malesh ne ndihme i kane ardhur njerezit e fisit te vete nga Kervaserija, Nishori, Kasterci etj. ,  bile thuhet se nje lagje e Rahovecit qe eshte Bytyq i ka dale edhe ajo ne  ndihme njerezve te vete . Keto qe po i them per fshatin Shkoze  dhe per fisin Bytyq jane  vetem disa shembuj tipik , te ngjashem me shembuj te fshatrave dhe te shume fiseve te tjera ane e mbane Kosoves. Ndjenja e perkatesise se njejte fisnore pra nuk ka qene vetem perfitim por shume here edhe pergjegjesi dhe sakrfice. Shto ketu se shqipatret e sidomos fiset e veriut e kane ruajtur me fanatizem vijen e gjakut , keto gojedhena mund te jene shume te verteta . Une mendoj se nuk mund t'i injorojme te gjitha keto fakte dhe te themi se te gjitha keto jane pjelle e fanatazise se njerezve te paditur. Perkundrazi une mendoj se mu keta njerz te pashkoll  e malsor por shume te zgjuar, per te cilet me i rendesishme ka qene indentiteti se sa qdo gje tjeter e kane thene te verteten dhe jo vetem qe e kane thene por ata e kane praktikuar ate . Une me sa kam mundur te kuptoj edhe kur kane fshehur diqka rreth origjines se tyre ,praktikishte kane qene dy gjera qe kane ndikuar se paku ne Kosove qe njerzite edhe pse i kane ditur ose i dine i  fshehin brezat dhe ato arsyeja mendoj se jane  :
1. Qeshtja e religjionit - Nje pjese e madhe e njerezeve qe kam intervistuar kane treguar brezat me rradhe dhe ate pa asnje gabim deri ne 7,8, e deri edhe ne 12 e me teper  breza deri sa kane perfunduar emrat musliman. Aty ku perfundonin emrat muslimanata ndalonin duke thene se eshte e mjaftueshme dhe se po te vazhdoj me tutje  dalin emra katolik dhe nuk eshte e mire per fisin dhe familjen sepse  ateher del se kemi qene katolik dhe kjo nuk eshte e pelqyer ose mirret si nenqmuese. Sidomos banoret qe kane origjine nga Fandi qe me sa duket kane qene pakice   tek ne ne Kosove dhe  dallohen nga malsoret e Malesise te cilet me gjase kane qene me shume , e marrin per nenqmim te tregojne se paraardhesit e tyre ishin fand. Kam pasur raste kur vete pleqet thonin per parardhesit e tyre se jane fand, por nuk eshte mire te thuhet kjo gje.
2. Qeshtja e autoktonise - Gati nuk ka fshat ne Kosove ku jam interesuar dhe kam pyetur te moshuarit ose njerezit e ditur te atyre fshatrave per origjinen dhe qe nuk kane qene ne gjendje te tregojne me shume hollesi fisin e tyre, vendin nga kane ardhur dhe peripetite qe i kane pasur ata. Mirepo gjithmone ne fund ama te gjithe te intervistuarit e thonin  se keshtu eshte,  por ne nuk duhet te themi se eshte keshtu sepse dalim se nuk jemi autoktone. Bile disa pleqe ose banore te shkolluar gjithmone mundohen ta vejne ne dyshim versionin  e ardhjes nga Shqiperia dhe te thone se ne duhet thene se kemi ardhur nga Serbia e jo nga Shqiperia.
Per te ju bindur se gati te gjitha fshatrat kane versione te peraferta te formimit po jap edhe disa shembuj . Fshati Bellanice i Llapushes ( komuna e Malisheves  ) jane te gjithe te fisit Thaq dhe ata deri gati pas luftes se fundit nuk jane martuar me banoret e fshatrave Lladrovc, Bllace, Mirushe, Shkarashnik, Novoselle, Divjake etj dhe i kane qujatur shoke fisi te gjithe banoret e fisit Thaq. Ne tefteret osman te shek.VII fshati Bellanice permendet si Bellanica e e perme dhe e poshtme ,si nje fshat i nahise se Hoqes. Te gjithe kryefamiljaret jane me emra ortodoks. Pleqet e ketij fshati thone se fshati eshte formuar nga tre vellezer Kasum Pasha, Tursun Pash dhe nje i trete qe ia kam harruar emrin. Ata thone se paraardhesit e tyre kane ardhur nga Bushati i Shkodres dhe jane pinjolle te familjes se madhe te Bushatllive qe e kane sunduar Pashallekun e Shkodres. Periudha kohore kur kane ardhur ne Bellanice duhet te je ndoshta mesi ose fundi i shek.VII. Banoret e fshtrave Senik dhe Ngucat dy fshatra te aferta thone se Bellanica qe eshte tani fshati me i madh eshte formuart shume me vone . Pleqet e fshatit Bellanice thonin se nje pjese e te afermeve te tyre ka ndaluar ne Gjakove.  Kete gojedhene e pata marre shume me rezerve, por parevjete ne nje Akademi perkujtimore per atdhetarin Musa Shehzade nga Prizreni, u permend se familja e Musa Shehzades kishte te pare pashallaret e Shkodres -Bushatlinjet dhe nga Shkodra kishin ardhur ne Gjakove. Disa pjestare te kesaj familje kishin dal me vone ne Prizren. Une pata rastin te bisedoj me vete Shehun e Teqes Autoqefale Shqiptare qe gjendet ne Gjakove dhe e pyeta gjeresishte per kete qeshtjen e origjines dhe ai e deshmoj kete . Nder te tjera e pyeta se a kishte degjuar per fshatin Bellanice ? Ai mu pergjegj se po , ata jane nje pjese e famijes tone dhe kemi origjine te njete me ta, Banoret e fshatit Bellanice jane te ritit musliman syni -Hanifije sikurse shumica e banorve te Kosoves. Q'ka t'i thuash kesaj tash ? Po vazhdoj edhe me disa gojedhena per fshatrat tjera . 
Fshati Kervaseri eshte formuar nga dy ose tre vellezer te cilet kane ardhur nga fshati Zherke i Bytyqit te Tropojes( i kam harruar emrat por nese dyshoni une edhe i gjej perseri, bile njeri duhet te jete Kola) . Ne vitin 1914 ne kryengritjen e madhe kunder ushtrise dhe xhandarmerise serbe ne Llapushe qe nihet si kryengritja e Asharatit, prije i kesaj kryengritje ishte Sadri Abaz Bytyqi nga Kervaseria. Ai u plagos dhe pas shuarjes se kryengritjes eshte derguar ne Zherke te fisi i vete ku nga plaget e marra edhe ka vdekur dhe e ka varrin. 
Fshati Korishe i komunes se Prizrenit -  Para para luftes se dyte boterore pjesa me e madhe e banoreve te ketij fshati kane jetuar ne fshatin Kabash , fshat ky malor mbi fshatin Korishe. Sot fshati Korishe ka me shume se 700 shtepi dhe banoret e ketij fshati nuk martohen mes vete dhe as me fshatin Grejkovc dhe Kabash te Komunes se Vitise ( Rrethi i Gjilanit ), sepse thone se jemi shoke fisi. Tek banoret e Kosoves fisi Kabash nuk pranohet si fis ne veti dhe  nuk bene pjese ne 12 fiset qe i njeh populli . Fshati Kabash sipas tregimeve eshte formuar nga dy vellezer Ahmeti dhe Zeneli. Ahmeti dhe Zeneli thuhet se kane ardhur nga Kabashi i Pukes, kurse ne Puke te paret e tyre paskan ardhur nga viset e Gjirokastres pra nga Toskeria.  Kur jane ndare Ahmeti ka marre njeren ane te lugines rrezen,  ku sot eshte Mahalla e Gurit  dhe Zeneli ka marre anen tjeter hijen ku sot quhet mahalla e Zenelit. Tani nga keto dy mehalle ose lagje ka shume lagje ne Korishe. Pak me vone ne kete fshat ka ardhur edhe nje fand me familje i cili thuhet se i ka pasur ne shpine derrkucet dhe ata e kane pranuar dhe ai e ka pranuar fene islame dhe sot nje lagje e madhe qe quhet Daka ka prejardhjen nga ai. Thuhet se jane edher disa lagje te vogla nga nje nip. Me besoni se gati per qdo fshat ka gojedhena te tilla dhe jo vetem gojedhena por ngjarje dhe situata te  cilat tregojne qartazi se keto gjera kane ndodhur . Une e kam thene edhe ne fillim qe kjo teme duhet te jete e

----------


## alibaba

> Desha te shtoja se edhe une mundem te kerkoje origjinen time diku afer Dibres mbase, ku ta di se mos une rrjedhi nga familja Kaçorri, nejse me i mire ky emer se sa "maçorr"...


O shoq, jemi duke fol nga mentalitete krejt të ndryshme.

Ti e ke harru prejardhjen tande niher e mirë, tash kërkoje sa dush se nuk e gjen ma.

Unë nuk e kam harru, jam prej Shqipnie edhe s'du me mshef. Nuk du ta mshef prejardhjen time nga një frikë idiotike se serbët na shpallin ardhacakë. Nuk të shpall askush ardhacak. Ne jemi ilirë, dhe jemi vendas. Ama, familja ime mban mend kaq punë se nga ka ardhë, unë nuk kam nevojë të kontrollojë nëpër arkiva,  e di si kanë rrjdhur ngjarjet nëpër breza nga fjalët e të parëve.

----------


## alibaba

> Me besoni se gati per qdo fshat ka gojedhena te tilla dhe jo vetem gojedhena por ngjarje dhe situata te cilat tregojne qartazi se keto gjera kane ndodhur . Une e kam thene edhe ne fillim qe kjo teme duhet te jete e


Këta që nuk besojnë, në fakt e varfërojnë historinë tonë jashtë mase duke i lënë në harresë gjithë ato legjenda.

----------


## Kreksi

Po  pse a qenka e ndaluar qe te qarkullojne njerzit  te lire nga nje vende ne tjetrin atje ku flitet shqipe a ?
tek e fundit edhe nese kane ardhur nga shqipria ata kane ardhur aty sepse eshte folur shqipe...
A e dine sa familje jane shperngulur nga kosova ne Shqiperi ?kjo eshte normale, keto troje ishin te tyre ama propaganda serbe e interpreton ndryshe, si e dini edhe ju.
Si e thote edhe nje shkrimtar yni i njohur; me qfare instrumenti magjike e paskan pare serbet qe nga rusia kete fushe pjellore gjoja te pabanushme e shqiptaret aty afer para hundes mos ta kene vrejtur kete tokë ?

----------


## alibaba

> Po pse a qenka e ndaluar qe te qarkullojne njerzit te lire nga nje vende ne tjetrin atje ku flitet shqipe a ?
> tek e fundit edhe nese kane ardhur nga shqipria ata kane ardhur aty sepse eshte folur shqipe...
> A e dine sa familje jane shperngulur nga kosova ne Shqiperi ?kjo eshte normale, keto troje ishin te tyre ama propaganda serbe e interpreton ndryshe, si e dini edhe ju.
> Si e thote edhe nje shkrimtar yni i njohur; me qfare instrumenti magjike e paskan pare serbet qe nga rusia kete fushe pjellore gjoja te pabanushme e shqiptaret aty afer para hundes mos ta kene vrejtur kete tokë ?


Këtu nuk kam asgjë kundër.

Por kur tjetri të sjell gjenealogjinë e saktë, 100% të saktë, se nga ka ardh e qysh janë qujt të parët e tij, dhe ti i thu se po rren, se nuk jena ardh prej shqipnie osht shumë veprim palidhje.

Ne autoktonë jena, autoktoninë nuk na hup kurkush. Kështuqi s'kena çka mu tut, e skena zor mi harru rrajt tona.

----------


## SHKOZA

Une mendoj se ne kur tentojme te mirremi me histori duhet te vendosim te leme anash politiken. Kjo formule e thjeshte eshte shume e rende per tu zbatuar , sidomos ne Ballkan , ku gjithmone hipotezat vendosen me paragjykim ose me qellim qe te gjitha faktet doemos te jene ne dobi te paragjykimit politik aktual , qofte edhe pa te drejte. Ketij mentaliteti Ballkanas me duket se nuk i kane shpetuar gati asnjera prej historiografise ballkanse duke filluar nga historiografia sllave, helene, bullgare e deri tek ajo shqiptare. Une edhe pse nuk jam profesionist i kesaj lemie dhe ndoshta nuk me takon t'i them keto , mendoj se kam te drejte t'a shprehi mendimin tim .
Kam lexuar gjere e gjate neper forume to qe i thone rreth autoktonise se shqiptareve dhe te tjereve ne ballkan dhe me duket se shumica ose i shiqojne gjerat shume siperfaqesishte dhe me syrin e aktualitetit dhe harrojne se po flasin per kohe te shkuara kur ka pasur tjera rrethana politike dhe shoqerore , ose hyjne ne aq shume detaje duke ndjekur dokumentet e shkruara te te tjereve qe shumica jo rastetsisht kane shkruar per ne dhe popujt e tjere ne detyra si misionare ose qeveritare , qe kushtimisht kane punuar ne sherbime te interesave te shteteve ose institucioneve te tyre.
Pa dashur qe te largoje vemendjen nga roli i burimeve te shkruara per ne shqiptaret sidomos per periudhen me te erret te historise sone, pra  mesjeten e vonshme , dua qe te shpreh mendimin tim qe hipotezat qe ngriten per historine tone duhet bazuar se pari ne vete ate qe e thone njerezite tane. Shume here te verteten e kemi ne shtepi dhe e kerkojme neper Vatikan e Stamboll.

----------

